# Garrett G30-770 turbos



## Skellz (May 9, 2020)

Has anybody had these fitted? They will be going on my car next month, and im wondering how quick they spool up compared to the stock turbos?


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi, can you tell me a little more specific specs of your kit, turbo dynamics kit? G30 or ihi covers? stock manifold? G30’s are nice, I have G25’s (not installed yet).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would go g25 550 max, std modified housings don’t suit these turbo’s very well.


----------



## Skellz (May 9, 2020)

krozna said:


> Hi, can you tell me a little more specific specs of your kit, turbo dynamics kit? G30 or ihi covers? stock manifold? G30’s are nice, I have G25’s (not installed yet).


Car is a 66 plate with 18k on the clock, running stage 4.25 currently and 670bhp.

LM1000bhp engine upgrade:
There is quite a list, but these are the main points:
Forged pistons and rods
LM Quaife front diff
LM GTR Race intercooler
LM Stage 5 Garrett G30-770 Upgraded OE turbos
LITCHFIELD 360 UPRATED FUEL SYSTEM

Gearbox upgrade:
Nissan GTR Full 6sp Dodson Gearbox build
Shim Fwd clutch
16 plate clutch & forged baskets


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the turbo’s would be more efficient in Litchfields log manifolds or simPilar.

Based on a few examples of 6758 efr’s in std manifolds 850 is what I’ve seen topend, obviously not set in stone due to varying engine specs and 70-100 more on log manifold set ups.

If anybody is reading who has some dyno pulls pls post them up with spec for comparison.


----------



## Skellz (May 9, 2020)

Found a Litchfield Facebook post 24th June this year where they have done the same upgrade as the one I am booked in for. They explain about the g30-770 are fine on stock manifolds.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You’ve just backed up what I said

g30 states the frame of the turbo

770 donates it’s max bhp it will produce. You have 2 of these so the turbo’s have 1540 bhp potential.

1540-1020=520 where’s this gone?

The graph shows 1 pull try 3 pulls one after the other and compare them😊


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I think at that power level it's a good spool and the torque level is at a lower rpm, good for road. I think a very good set up. Yes the tubs are not working at max but the logistix of the gtr engine bay are a problem. I agree more manifold research as opposed to turbo needs to be done.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Why would you fit turbo’s that are’nt using there potential? You may as well use a smaller sized turbo that can come on boost earlier and give more low down torque to move a nearly 2ton car loaded up.

That graph shows peak talk at nearly 5,000 rpm, not ideal for a road car imo.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just to add to the above the std exhaust housings are rubbish, they crack in various locations and deform when you weld them.

Even Nissan themselves have changed there current design because of it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Skint said:


> You’ve just backed up what I said
> 
> g30 states the frame of the turbo
> 
> ...


It's nowhere near as simple as looking at the max airflow though and expecting every bit of power / flow

My turbos are rated at 1900 hp for the pair, but at 2.5 bar of boost on e85 its making 1326 whp, at a guess 1500+ crank hp
So where is the additional 300-400 hp, well I would suggest I would need 3+ bar of boost and full on race fuel to achieve it, and even then I doubt my engine would physically utilize all the airflow and make the 1900 hp

I also have a cosworth with a 2.2 in it efr 9180 turbo, 2.8 bar of boost which is turbo at full 116000 rpm shaft speed and it makes 760-770 hp on v power petrol that is all my engine has to give

Turbos have various specs they can come in, and different specs ie turbine housings can make a huge difference
Here's an example on an rb26 I used to have
Gt4094r turbo 0.85 ar housing I felt was restrictive but tuner advised me it wasnt
I ignored them as I knew it was so changed it anyway
30-130 mph time went from 10.9 to 9.8 seconds, and 1/4 mile terminal speed went from 123 to 129 mph ! 
Here is the dyno comparison of before and after


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I wounder the cost of the new nissan manifolds.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can’t buy the early manifolds full stop without it being complete with turbochargers.

The 2020 setup is two different parts and hopefully will get an answer early next week what’s available and how much. What I do need to know is the turbine housing unique to the Gtr?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I bet there’s 100 bhp or more available using a proper manifold set up and reduced egt’s


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Skint said:


> You’ve just backed up what I said
> 
> g30 states the frame of the turbo
> 
> ...


I think he is saying those turbos are with OE IHI covers, so their potential is 1000bhp with pump gas and 1200bhp with e85.

Spool will be very nice, but yes, not going to get full potential with the CHRA what they have.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

E85 isn’t on every street corner here so your limited with its use


----------



## Vvvmmm (Aug 12, 2021)

krozna said:


> Hi, can you tell me a little more specific specs of your kit, turbo dynamics kit? G30 or ihi covers? stock manifold? G30’s are nice, I have G25’s (not installed yet).


What is the difference between the ihi covers and the g30 770 ? My tuner said that he order g30 770 for my car but they came with ihi on them.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They have machined the original housings and used supercores.


----------



## Vvvmmm (Aug 12, 2021)

Skint said:


> They have machined the original housings and used supercores.





Skint said:


> They have machined the original housings and used supercores.


I understand. But is there any difference in power output ? How much this ihi/g30 770 cost in UK ? He said he order fon Ben from UK


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If your tuner recommends them go with him, if the setup does'nt work then it's upto them to correct it.


----------



## Vvvmmm (Aug 12, 2021)

Skint said:


> If your tuner recommends them go with him, if the setup does'nt work then it's upto them to correct it.


I just wanna know what are the differences between ihi covers and garrett covers. Is there any difference? Power, price tag ? Any ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would think it’s a compromised turbo based on the fact your machining housings from a much smaller turbo and installing parts from a much bigger higher flowing turbo.

You’ll be able to see from garretts website the effect of using different sized housings, they normally show two or three examples.

If you do a few searches on here in reference to the efr turbo’s, you’ll find the difference In Std housings and log manifolds.

why would you want to use turbo’s with potentially 1540 bhp available in a std manifold? Why not go full frame to reap all the benefits of them?


----------



## Vvvmmm (Aug 12, 2021)

Skint said:


> I would think it’s a compromised turbo based on the fact your machining housings from a much smaller turbo and installing parts from a much bigger higher flowing turbo.
> 
> You’ll be able to see from garretts website the effect of using different sized housings, they normally show two or three examples.
> 
> ...


That is what my tuner recomanded... Maybe for a possible future tune.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

All I can say is take the time to research what your buying.

Some tuners will sell anything just to make money from you to cover there overheads and a quick few quid.


----------



## krozna (Sep 1, 2019)

Vvvmmm said:


> I just wanna know what are the differences between ihi covers and garrett covers. Is there any difference? Power, price tag ? Any ?


Yes there will be a power difference. G30-770 with ihi covers will be maxed out about ~1200bhp (e85), when they will go up to ~1400bhp (e85) with g30 covers…

I think the biggest problems with G30 covers comes, when used with oem exhaust manifold, that they’ll need new engine mounts to fit. For example Linney don’t offer them anymore, because still problems with fitting.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Why not just go with proven efr’s?


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

So get new manifolds; all OE manifolds fail eventually.
In the UK, ACSpeedtech has a kit that works very well.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would never put bigger turbo’s into original housings. It’s a straight compromise on there efficiency and the rh side manifolds are prone to cracking and can’t be purchased separately.

I was with jack burn from race junky last week doing some work for a customer and we had two failed rhs manifolds. one from a 2017 and 1 off a 2011 registered car. I fetched some 2021 turbo’s and jack fitted them up. Not far off off a direct bolt on.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As you can see these are the newer split manifold design of the latest cars and not the single piece original items.

When asked for a new price of a turbocharger I was quoted £4200 each, quoting they’ve never sold any. I think that’s clear to understand why.

The above set were £2500 with delivery miles on. I believe there is some still available too.

Recasting the originals has been on my mind for a while, it would just be the rh side initially as these seem, to be the one with the biggest failure rate. Just a case of pricing v quantity to see how viable it is.


----------

